# How do you make a nice yarn tail?



## SkelliZelli (May 31, 2010)

My Fiance and i saw a woman who makes the most lovely yarn tails on this site,.and we were wondering how its done^^ they look too beautiful to be yarn!

does anyone here know how to make a quality yarn tail?

my fursona has a curly tail,.so i dont think itd be possible to make one for myself,..but id like to make one for my cuz RichFox as a grad gift^^


----------



## Riyeko (May 31, 2010)

Well i kind of guessed on how you could make one, since im in the process of making one myself.

I kind of made a base that I could hot glue the yarn onto it, and then unravelled the pieces of yarn into the smaller bits.
Someone else also gave me the idea (since the unwound yarn was curly), that I could take a straightening iron and "iron out" the curly in the yarn.

Hope that helped.. my base is made of glued together walmart plastic bags, since its a flexible material and you can find them any and everywhere.


----------



## SkelliZelli (May 31, 2010)

Hm,..that seems odd,.what if someone yanked on it and it broke? it seems plastic bags would be a bit,..weak,.


i might try to make one loong peice of yarn and tie other peices onto it?


----------



## Riyeko (May 31, 2010)

SkelliZelli said:


> Hm,..that seems odd,.what if someone yanked on it and it broke? it seems plastic bags would be a bit,..weak,.
> 
> 
> i might try to make one loong peice of yarn and tie other peices onto it?



Let me give you some more detail.

Plastic Bags wrapped around small wires for body.. plus for extra stability, its all been glued heavily together (probably more glue than was necessary, but im paranoid).

Then, duct tape around the plastic bags and some glue in between the small spots where the duct tape doesnt cover it completely.
Yeah yeah it sounds redneck-ish because of the duct tape, but its a strong material that can hold together most anything.

Each piece of yarn is glued on in a specific way.
Lay a line of glue down, push the piece of yarn (cut to size) into the glue. Then I take the glue gun and make sort of a 'seal' with the glue that kind of makes... like a base for the small "hair". 

That way if someone ends up tugging on the yarn, theyre not only tugging on the hair, theyre tugging on the glue thats attached to the duct tape, which is glued to the plastic bags that are attached to the wire that runs all the way up and onto the small belt I plan on crocheting.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 31, 2010)

SkelliZelli said:


> My Fiance and i saw a woman who makes the most lovely yarn tails on this site,.and we were wondering how its done^^ they look too beautiful to be yarn!
> 
> does anyone here know how to make a quality yarn tail?
> 
> my fursona has a curly tail,.so i dont think itd be possible to make one for myself,..but id like to make one for my cuz RichFox as a grad gift^^


Ask *Bir*, she's the one who makes 'em...


----------



## Jesie (May 31, 2010)

Bir will just tell you to buy one from her. Why would she show someone how to make them when she can just charge them?

Either way, here's a step by step.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 31, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Bir will just tell you to buy one from her. Why would she show someone how to make them when she can just charge them to make one?


She had a tutorial... 
If I remember correctly, the reason she took it down was because people were complaining that it was crap and flaming her for it or something... >_>


----------



## Jesie (May 31, 2010)

Not my fault the furry fan base are retards...

Or maybe it really was crap? I don't know. I've never seen the quality of her yarn tails.


----------



## Hellivina_Khaos (May 31, 2010)

I would say you should contact Bir on the forums or on the main FA site.  She had a mini-tutorial up on for a while.


----------



## SkelliZelli (May 31, 2010)

wow,.the tutorial is really good^^ and i already crochet regularly (am making a king sized blanket for my husband as a gift) i really would ask her,.i would. but im afraid i would offend her by asking her how to make my own,.insted of buying one from her. Hers are really beautiful,.and great quality,..but i already have a bunch of yarn laying around id like to make my cuz RichFox a tail as a gift^^and i cant afford to buy a tail,.let alone a tail as well made as hers. D:


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Jun 3, 2010)

SkelliZelli said:


> wow,.the tutorial is really good^^ and i already crochet regularly (am making a king sized blanket for my husband as a gift) i really would ask her,.i would. but im afraid i would offend her by asking her how to make my own,.insted of buying one from her. Hers are really beautiful,.and great quality,..but i already have a bunch of yarn laying around id like to make my cuz RichFox a tail as a gift^^and i cant afford to buy a tail,.let alone a tail as well made as hers. D:



check your notes


----------



## Bir (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm not that mean, I can give you some information on how to make these. Just send me a note. ^^


----------



## XxlycanthropexX (Dec 29, 2013)

Okay so it seems super simple though I haven't started mine yet. Check out some YouTube tutorials.


----------

